# need professional opinion on powered drain cleaning tools for small pipes



## ID student (Oct 13, 2009)

hi, i'm a design student looking for information on powered drain cleaning tools for small lines, no more than 3 inches in diameter (sinks, bathtubs,etc).
here are some questions i have:

1. do you prefer to use a hand held tool, such as a Super Vee, or do you prefer tools that rest on the floor and use a guide hose and why? (is there any drawback to using one over the other?)

2.What situation would you use this tool the most often? Describe how you'd use it? (ie:crouched under sink, standing, sitting in chair) (are you often crouched for long periods?)

3.How long does it typically take to clear a blockage? Do you run the whole length of cable?
(is there any way of knowing when you've hit the blockage)
(do you take breaks in between)
(does the tool become fatiguing to use)

4. Do you prefer an auto-feed or manual force tool to drive the cable down the pipe? Why? 

5. how do you clean the cable and how often?

6. do you run a camera down the line for smaller jobs? how much of an advantage is it to see?

7. are there any health concerns relating to cleaning drains? (ie: back strains, wrists, knees etc.)

Also, if there are any problems or issues associated with the use of these tools, or anything you'd like to see improved, please let me know!
all feedback is greatly appreciated,
thanks,

Kevin


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Kevin your in the wrong forum, this site is for plumbers only, take your question to diychatroom.com.

Thanks for understanding


----------

